# Hybrid cooled SR-2 in Level10



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

i working now for some time already on my case mod,

*This build is made possible by and  thanks to*

*Evga Taiwan *







Thermaltake Taiwan






Angelbird Austria






Aquatuning Germany






Xtreme Case Mods Australia






IT-Service Belgium






Cooler Master Benelux






Zetix Belgium








what i make from this :






i made this :


















and now i'm building the cooling in it, it looks like this how it is now :

I was in hospital for 1 month, and long time sick home, but now i am busy again on the mod :




















Boreas chiller :






















































[ram]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg4mQPt8K-E[/ram]


















































[ram]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W472AlaLsbA[/ram]

today only change the power for the led's in the Corsair HX1000 psu what i made see tru,
and put the first led's in the 5mm fan shroud for the boreas chiller :

PSU









De Boreas Chiller :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

today received 3 packages, so work again on the parts and case, the boreas chiller is finished, no to the Freezone Elite and Freezone V1. :

new TEC plates in tha house, so now i can finish the Freezone V1 cooler :













the psu painting in black , de thermaltake for the TEC's :















the Coolit Boreas is finished, now the dual bay psu and the rest of coolers :


















De thermaltake dual bay psu is also finished, pianted outside black, and inside silver for putting the light nice out,
only the psu front i need to put back :






painted because it looked like this in gold  :






video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VThbPrN9UPI






Koolance TMS-200 with expansion board modding :














I got some connector to short, need to order more






i customized the 3D fangrill so it fits on my Coolit Boreas Chiller :

This was how it looks standard :






And after the adjustment, who see the difference ???? lol   :tong:










And this is how it going to fit in black and red on the Chiller :















Mounting for the Boreas Chiller made, was first the HDD trays.
Now made mat black acryl with behind the mounting plates for the boreas chiller.
And still need to finish it nice off and put holes for the cables of the boreas :














this is the difference of size between my old skulltrail (intel skulltrail D5400XS) and my current new one SR-2 5520 :










Now i made new holes for the motherboard spacers, and put tread in it for the spacers :
All nessesairy screws of the motherboard just fit nicely on the tray :
now only need the dangerden 10 PciE slot IO-shield :






And changing the backplates to for the Koolanc 360 blocks on cpu's :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's the 3d fan grill in primer with the adjustments for a little more airflow, ready to sand again :











the mounting for the Boreas chiller is ready exept for the holes to put the wires and tubing tru :






fan grill got it first paint job , is get dry now :






and the front plate for the drive bays has a primer :






and first paint job in mat black (just fresh, needs to dry) :











Little update,

Coolit Freezone Elite is ready to and cpu's are on the mobo ,

And here are some pics of the total view :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bggiAcJvV2I






allmost finished, just have to make it nice :



























Two Koolance 360 rev1.1 , and Koolance SR-2 Classified full cover block are arrived :










after received it, let's open up the full cover block SR-2 and change it a little bit :






a lot of sanding it to get the nickel of it, and then the first layer of primer :















first layer mat black is on, tomorrow sanding it and paint it the last time for finishing touch,
after when it's dry mount the block again and put it on the motherboard :



















SR-2 full cover block is ready and mounted :


















from this :






i made these, and a little bit more, only waiting for a new shipment of red connectors :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

i used these ones :






And cut them smaller :






And use heatshrink to make the Black line on it :






The other cpu his power cable is also done, and the PciE cable also :














Total overview of the powercables on the motherboard, the green circle is where the cables leave the case to the other side for connection to the powersupply :






new parts in :

Evga SR-2 1200w psu










PciE connector for GPU's with a 2200UF (MicroFarad) condensator and ferrit-cores :






Cpu ATX power connectors, also with 2200UF (microFarad) Condensator and ferrit-cores :






and te best part of the power supply is on the back of it lol :






Also LGA1156 socket isolation and new inox Backplates for my SR-2 :






also i got two red displays in for on my controller.
To swat the green light lcd out for a red symbol / black background display  :











take a HB624 controller with ALMEGA88V chip  :






put some cables and a  pot meter on it :






with the pot meter 10K i can adkust the screen light :

To see real time the 12v rail of the SR-2 powersupply, and monitore the power drawn of the three coolit coolers :










cpu disable jumpers soldered for make the connector for it in front of the case :






need to cut new Socket isolation because SR-2 has no big condensators next to the sockets, so i can use some more isolation : :






putted also three temp sensors under the full cover blok, to measure the CPU PWM 1 en 2 and the NB temp
with a Koolanc TMS-200 controller :














total overview of the mobo in current state:


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

today little testing en measurement, the boreas chiller and the freezone will be hanged on the power use controller.





but a lot of cables here that needs to be in the case fitted.











Alu plaat of 1.5mm is in, tomorrow making the adjustment of the  mobo cover :











Today being busy with making place for all the usb cables, power led, hdd led etc to go away from mobo as fast as possible, not to show to much cables in case.
Also adjusting some things to get the mobo cover enlargement fitted on case,
used a lot of dremel cutting disks :






And because the Evga SR-2 mobo doesn't have condensators like a normal LGA1366 mobo around the socket, i needed to make some new socket isolation kits for around cpu with more amramflex, pictures will say enough :






And here you see the normal cut-out of a lga1366 socket kit and that for a Evga SR-2 mobo :






just bended the alu plate in the same curve as the standard mobo cover also have :






The curve in the red circle, the green lines is untill where the mobo cover needs to get bigger for the bigger mobo :











The original mobo cover has a serious cut-out for the adjustment,
and you see the four square holes for mounting the new alu plate :






This is the bottom of the original mobo cover, is a serious cut-out on, 
so Quad sli GTX480 still fitts :






The new alu plate working on :






And here it's fitted on the case base plate :






Nice fit :






And with the base plate of the big Boreas Chiller,
you see that the ATX 24pin needs a cut-out, and two tubing with a BP fitting,
also the Coolit Freezone V1 needs his place in this plate :










And here you see what also needs to be cutt-out in alu plate :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

also with very small iron files i have to make the honey roster on another place :






Update after some hours work :

the BP fittings are in place also the cutt-out for the ATX 24pin :






BP fittings close-up :






The outcome of the atx24pin :






Inside of the ATX24pin :










A Total overview with the motherboard and his power connectors installed for viewing cable routing :






CPU1 Close-up :






CPU0 Close-up :






ATX 24pin close-up :






ATX 24pin Close-up while motherboard is plugged in :






Total View ATX24 pin :






TOTAL overview mobo + atx connectors , alu plate :






Working on the case again al day, bend the alu plate, making some acryl ready,
the extra piece of hight is for the cpu power cables of the left cpu :






With the cooler on his place :






With the red acryl on his place also for the enlargement of the mobo cover :






And then as last also grey smoke like on the cpu cooler left en on the vga's, is for breading room :











here are some new pics, with a little modification on case, and did some fine work :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

here are some pics of what i did today, it still needs some work offcourse.

But now you got an idea how i will do it :

































i give the alu plate some more shape :










sanding, prime and paint the alu parts (if i'm up for it)

Now it's good visible what i whanted to do with the case to fit the bigger mobo SR-2 in this case (normally no fit lol)

Sorry for the bad pics, not enough light but i whanted to show you guys already what i did today :






























Here are some better pics in daylight.

I didn't close the cover good, it's not that it has a space between it lol.

The parts have now there first primer coating :















And here the first parts in primer, i sprayed it very thick, 
because i nedd to get al the tiny flows sanded out of it, but will get more layers :


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jan 14, 2011)

wow!! oly-chit!!! 

subed.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

primed en sanded, nog putting on the first layer of MAT black paint, only the pics sucks lol :










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0RWZ514aoQ

the alu plate for the mobo cover is painted and mounted, here some pics of it :























putting the isolation on the backplates of mobo, with the inox backplates :










And this is how the case is on this moment, also fitted a 16x2 red/black lcd above the Boreas chiller.
Also you see now how hidden the ATX24pin really is, pure cable management with the 90° connectors :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Total overview of the case how he's now.
Most of the cables are on/in it : audio, usb, powerswitch, hdd led, power led, reset, reset led, debug lcd, 2 sata, all atx and pci kabels.

Evga PSU is also on his place together with the  dual bay psu in front  :






overview of mobo with all cables on it :






Also i have made a cable for the EVbot connection in the mobo IO-Shield, so the connection will be in the front plate, where it's easier to acces to hook up the EVbot :










Total overview of the current cables in the case lols,
but they are not all the cables yet, and need also some controllers to put there 
 (coolit, koolance, poweruse) :






New Armaflex lasercutted is in, and fits the SR-2 with waterblock perfectly :










Here are some pics with all coolers on there place, now you see also why i make the 90° connectors on the mobo :










Here you see, with fittings and all, i calculated just enough space for cpu block etc :







and this is why i made those 90° connectors, so maximum on cable management :






next layer of armaflex :






Cut-out for the waterblock :










And also soldering some SMD-led's for in the case,
when you solder these smd-led's be shure you use Kynar whire, THE wire for working with SMD's :






And putting the smd-led's on place with double component epoxy :






Just like i put 320 smd-led's in previous casemod : Chiller's Evga Monsta :


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 14, 2011)

Jesus.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Jesus has nothing to do with it hahahaha



























I cut up an Evga ECP Panel for building it in the front of my case.
little soldering, and i will have a EVbot connecting in front, a DEBUG lcd, Clear CMOS switch and switches for disable PciE and cpu's.

This will be build in a Lian-Li slim-drive Bracket where together with a slot-in dvd drive also can go two SSD harddrives in it :
 i cut the ECP Panel up because you see always mods with just the ECP Panel screwed in the case, now i change this to my own taste.






Here is the * Lain-Li slim dvd drive bracket*, 
(bought in usa)

Here you see how i build in all the different switches, lcd en connectors, these will come behind a grey smoke acryl plate :






Clear CMOS with his tiny hole :






Total overview of the case :
















In the case it's still dark, but also on the graphics cards will come nice mods etc......:


























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szo-xs4Nkys

little update,

the Evga ECP Panel of Classified mobo's, i cut it in pieces,






And this is what i did with those pieces, i only whanted to use the Clear CMOS button and the debug lcd,
also i enlarged the connectors in the IO-Shield of the Evga EVbot to the front plate for easy acces.
There still needs to come a slim dvd drive slot-in and a grey smoke front plate :










have taken the front panel connector of my old intel skulltrail mobo (dremel in mobo)






And used this connector in my slim drive bay of lian-li, together with the  ECP panel i cutted up,
so that i can hoop up the ECP panel cable of mobo in my dvd drive,and from here everything will be splitted to debug lcd, power and reset switches and cpu/PciE disabled switches






and hhere you see it, connector for ECP panel connector that comes from mobo, and connector for power and reset switches :






also the halve of the cables is managed, have some more cables to do and connectors to solder.
Have also the Koolanc TMS-200 controller build-in the case and hooked up the first cables and sensors


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

some small packages arrive:

Sata slim line dvd RW drive :





Sata slim drive adapter to normal sata :






adapter on it screwed :






red smd-led strips for some light inside the case :






3x Nexus air-beamers for 80/92mm fans, also here comes a nice mod with in the case,
also some 3mm led's , 1 for the freezone V1 cooler, the other one is for in SB of Mobo full cover block instead of the stock blue led's :






As you can see in 1 drive bay in my rig can hold more then 1 item , is multi functional :

Debug lcd
clear cmos
EVbot connector
disable cpu's/PciE's
HDD for extra space
and dvd drive itself






received my prize today, pics will say enough :










got new bolts in red alu, and switchen for disable pciE and cpu's






2 new cpu-blocks are on their way :










i still needed a fan grill, but stock grills i didn't like :






so i did this with an airguard grill :
















i whanted first the disable PciE and cpu switchen what are jumpers on the evga ECP Panel in the front panel.
But i changed my mind, so nobody can fidle with them, i put them on the back of the dvd drive next to the connector of it.






drive bay is ready, now with the PciE and Cpu switchen on it.
ready to build in and make the front plate of grey smoke : 






drive bay is finished, now only makinjg the front plate, grey smoke acryl,

here you see the connectors for power power led reset and reset switch
cpu and pciE disable, ecp connector to mobo,

and in front the Evga EVbot connector, debug lcd and clear Cmos switch :










Busy on the clean front plate of grey smoke acryl.
Now made the EVbot connector in place,
only the dvd cut-out and clear CMos and offcourse the drive bay PSU needs some fresh air to.
The outside needs to be finished at the end :










little update, pics say enough i think :











here a little update of my front plate, only need to find a nice grid to put in there so it comes nice untill the front :






Little update,

tomorrow big works on rig :





















Coolingpaste is used : Liquid Ultra,
temp sensor by every cpu,
Adjust the mounting with red smoke acryl voor more pressure on armaflex and for visual effects,
start to cut also some tubing Norprene on size, 

only waiting for next orders to arrive of tube clamps, 3mm red led's, and some more stuff.
The first triple kit memory is also ordered : Corsair Dominator GT 12Gb triple kit 2000Mhz CL9,
where there will come 4 kits on the mobo of these.

enjoy the pics :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

here some show pics,the effect of the custom mounting is now nice visible,
 while i'm busy with all the cable management :





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LLuWvRMKQs


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jan 14, 2011)

moonpig said:


> jesus.



+1


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

small update: 


tubing is almost ready just need 3th pump, a koolance PMP-400 with acetal top, 

and building a drainvavle beneath.

then it's all ready just need memory dom GT 2000Mhz 12gb Triple kits.

enjoy the pics because it's closing up this build, just few mods and it's ready :















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-csoxDXp_0

what am i planning to do ?






the bottom is as good as finished,
just need to order a flat pump with top...
if a Koolanc PMP-400 pump with top is maximum 40mm heigh.

I can take the bottom out any time it's a tight fit and is on 2 alu plates, nice and steady.

The usb internal, sata and ECP connector on the mobo is nice clean now.
This is no metal plate but 4mm not shiny black acryl plate PMMA15

 only needs to get connectors for the PciE powercables for the GPU's :
















after the drain valve needs also a exit for the liquid :


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> +1



o.m.g this is awesome!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 14, 2011)

dude that's just sick!!
but is that cooling noisy?
it would if it is

but overall just 1 amazing build man


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

the cooling is temp controlled, is not noisy at all.

and cools better then normal watercooling, goes sub-ambient ,

but the down side is the prize of it.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 14, 2011)

Where did you find those right angle power adapters? The ones for the 24 pin and such?


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

as you see in the pics, the 90° connectors i made myself.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, I see now! I'll have to get to work and make one myself, I've thought about doing that a few times.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2011)

Subscribed!!! I want to see more xD I LOVE IT!


----------



## dir_d (Jan 14, 2011)

You got 2nd place for that? Wow thats 1st place in my book


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 14, 2011)

the attention to detail is amazing, well done sir! i just simply dont have the patience for anything like this but its great!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 14, 2011)

I cant believe my eyes...just how much time and money have you dedicated to this project so far??


----------



## Play3r (Jan 14, 2011)

can i have one?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 14, 2011)

Whatzawhoozit? 

My god man.  You're a mad scientist of computer building.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2011)

Great build man! Welcome to TPU and thank you for the Build Log!


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing this.  Great work.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

dir_d said:


> You got 2nd place for that? Wow thats 1st place in my book



2times second place with this casemod that not is even finished lol,
i'm happy with it.



Play3r said:


> can i have one?



Yes, but not mine lol


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 14, 2011)

This is sweet.  I kinda want to see the 1st place one.  lol


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

I need to go clean my pants now..holy shit this is amazing!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2011)

amazing detailing man  puts my rig to shame 1 million times over


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 14, 2011)

My mind just exploded. This is one of the most amazing, clean, coordinated mods I have ever seen. Awesome.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

need the make up my mind now what to mod on the graphics cards.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweet Jebus! 

How many watts of TEC (peltier) power does that puppy use?-- Or do you rate it by how many nearby nuclear power plants there are?


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 14, 2011)

there are 24 tec plates of 85watt in total.

there are 8 times 3 tec plates in serial connected.
Poweruse in total of 300wat and cooling performance of 1000W


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 14, 2011)

dir_d said:


> You got 2nd place for that? Wow thats 1st place in my book



Chiller got beat out of first place only because it was not finished. He is ahead of me however as I have never received my plaque or prize...


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 14, 2011)

Being number 2, made me think of you what a psycho!!!
Number one should be sick for a month of brain disease for sure!!!!!
Congratulation man, even you got number 2, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Chewers (Jan 14, 2011)

Omg - this should go to www.million-dollar-pc.com


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> I need to go clean my pants now!



Same here:shadedshu

Thank you for sharing


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 15, 2011)

Just..............Freaking.........................Amazing!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 15, 2011)

HOLY...
This case looks as if it rolled out of the factory like that!
And that PC is a monster, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 25, 2011)

little update :

Make the led's for the full cover block on size to the fan connector on mobo what normally the fan is for the NB cooling.
Next i'm modding the powercables for the vga's :


----------



## d3fct (Jan 25, 2011)

nice work, i like the 90 plug's very cool.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm busy on a little mod for the memory, lasered alu, and some handwork, need base and color paint :


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats a beautiful add to it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2011)

Now to get them painted/anodized red! Looking stellar man.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 28, 2011)

HybridChiller said:


> i'm busy on a little mod for the memory, lasered alu, and some handwork, need base and color paint :
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/23mq2yv.jpg
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2q0sp4g.jpg



Attention to detail right there!


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 28, 2011)

new pic


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Seriously F'in tight!  I don't even feel worthy enough to view this mod.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW! Someone has lots of Skill, Time and $$$$$ 

Just amazing!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 29, 2011)

Epic modding!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2011)

I am amazed


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still scratching my head trying to figure out how to say how awesome this build is!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome mod,

I especially like the flame heatsinks.  Flames make any case look better.

I've had so many motherboards break on me from that I would be afraid that the system would not boot after all the work that's been done.  You have more guts (and a much bigger wallet) than I do.  I wouldn't be caught putting a Dremel to a 10-year old motherboard let alone a fully functional D5400XS just to obtain a front panel connector.

You also really should have a higher resolution monitor than 1920x1080 for that setup, but then again, I'm sure that the monitor would be the last thing anyone who sees that setup would notice.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 29, 2011)

Normally I see a SR-2, level 10 and go "meh". Easy to spend money when you have it. But the dedication, the craftsmanship, just the insane detail here. This is money well spent!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 29, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Normally I see a SR-2, level 10 and go "meh". Easy to spend money when you have it. But the dedication, the craftsmanship, just the insane detail here. This is money well spent!



Could you even call that a Level 10 anymore?  The amount of original parts is minimal.  Considering the amount of modding, I'd consider it a fully custom case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2011)

I say.. I used the Lvl 10 as a "shell" and it came to a full custom case. It's a sweet one at that. I'd buy one of those, over the Lvl 10 any day!


----------



## erixx (Jan 29, 2011)

Bravo jonge jonge jonge!!!! top class!!

What a lot of ART, WORK, and... cables!!!!! (Does it boot?  )


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 9, 2011)

better pic of GT mod :






and new stuff sponsort by aquatuning  :


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 9, 2011)

Very good design, really
For a moment i thought the flames would be symetrical, but you showed that are keen even on that!
Bravo!


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 9, 2011)

symetrical is not nice, like this, you can change every mem module, and it looks even nicer lol.


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 26, 2011)

today had some fun to make some more Dominator GT flames for my memory :


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 27, 2011)

update :


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2011)

Love those ram "flames"


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 27, 2011)

Why don't you try to make some icy rams 
It would be a great idea


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 27, 2011)

maybe i do it for next mod ? who knows ?


----------



## MRCL (Feb 27, 2011)

You are out of your mind, you do know that, right? This is ridiculously brilliant. And the first time I saw someone cutting up an old motherboard to use some parts of it. Damn.

I'm curious to see how the hell you tame that mess of cables and wires.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2011)

This is by far the best pc mod I've ever seen!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 27, 2011)

HybridChiller said:


> update :
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/dqsksz.jpg


damn, those turned out great!
keep the pics coming, this is brilliant craftsmanship.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2011)

Random Murderer said:


> damn, those turned out great!
> keep the pics coming, this is brilliant craftsmanship.



wow, i havent seen you post in AGEES!!!


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 9, 2011)

small update, got at last the snake connector in, so the 3th pump can be fitted and the loop closed,
ready to fill it up.

left of the pump you see all kind of cables , that's for the Koolanc TMS-200 controller, all kinds of temp sensors all around the mobo and cpu's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Looking good!


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm going to fill up the loop now the 3th pump is installed,  own mixture : 25% Ethylene Glycol and 75% PURE water, no demi.

what you see in the measure cup is the Glycol no color pure 100% glycol :







here my koolanc poor in cup on the  ZERN res with a snake connector to make it a little bit eassier to fill  :






on the drain valve i putted also a tube in a bus filled with my mixture, where the pump can draw it's liquid from when i put the valve open, to make it a little bit eassier to lol :











and here comes the first liquid lol, pumps are now running to get the last micro bubbles out the loop, for now, no leaks found  :


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWzQnCi-d-I


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a miracle !!!!

i get it closed hahahahaha, +200m cable in limited room of  3,5cm lol :






here you see that the plate is a little round, but i put the cable fast fast in to look if i get it closed,
later on the cable will be nice routed and strapped so that the plate doesn't look round :


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Mar 12, 2011)

Only one word can describe this build: EPIC
Me likey the 90 degree connectors and the "flame" ram.
THIS is what a Level 10 should look like.


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 13, 2011)

last minute adjustment for the vga's :


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 13, 2011)

OH MY GOD.

***bows deeply***

You, sir, are a master!

This is easily the best built PC I've seen in my life, and then some. It utterly destroys just about any other mod I've seen.


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 14, 2011)

little update :


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the cool updates

Can't wait to see what it looks like with the gpu(s)


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 15, 2011)

19c cpu? Should be lower right?


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 16, 2011)

when the liquid is 20°C, the cores will always be a little bit hotter.

so my liquid is 15°C, and core is 19°C


----------



## mATrIxLord (Mar 16, 2011)

this is simply awesome!!! keep the good work!


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 17, 2011)

here an update of my temps with OC :


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 24, 2011)

here are the load temps, cpu temp in Coolit software is not correct, cpu isn't supported by the coolit software.

As you see idle the coolers run lower power, when stressed the coolers will raise there cooling power, and keep the liquid temp low, under Ambient,
cpu temp raises a 5 a 6°C from idle to load thanks to temp controlled coolers.

Temp of liquid is set @ 22°C max, min power of coolers @ 60%, max power @ 100%, real nice settings on these coolers, 
and the coolers don't even run at 100% to keep the temp, for me that's good for lower noise level :


----------



## ERazer (Mar 24, 2011)

i feel like i need pay for a ticket to watch this build, simply awsome


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 28, 2011)

little sneakpeak what i'm doing now :

Most of the time, people put there powercable for vga like the RED arrows.
I whant it as clean as possible in this case, en i will do my powercables like the GREEN arrow, straight horizontal with the vga's.
Vga's seems like they are floating in the air lol, strange sight.

On later time i can mod also the plastic cap on the vga, make it wider, little bit bigger, so the powercables are IN the plastic cap of the vga cooler, totally NOT visible.






And this is the beginning of this little vga mod  :


----------



## HybridChiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Am working now on the last mem flames, did the cables in the backpanel better now, so the back-panel is not round anymore,
and made some led's for give light to the mem modules :


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 9, 2011)

This really is just crazy. Awesome work, man.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got to say, this is one of the most entertaining build logs I have read for some time, keep it up!


----------



## HybridChiller (Apr 10, 2011)

the revodriveX2 960Gb is coming next month,
and tomorrow the Killer 2100 arrives.

if possible also mod the networkcard


----------



## l3p (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## HybridChiller (Apr 11, 2011)

Killer2100 eifinally in the house,
original cover removed for modding it,
and here a pic of the killer2100 in operation with two red led's, what fits very good in the theme :


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 11, 2011)

Sheer. Beauty.


----------



## X800 (Apr 11, 2011)

Outstanding work.Just amazing


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice, whilst I just sold a Coolit Tec system ( for cheap I think) makes me want to mess with tecs again.

Only this time fully custom. 

Got some mad ideas but don't have the money or tools to do so : [

So looking at nice mods like this will have to do for now.


----------



## HybridChiller (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm going to make my own hybridchiller like something the boreas, but better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2011)

HybridChiller said:


> i'm going to make my own hybridchiller like something the boreas, but better.



Aye, when I had mine ( wasn't boreas) I couldn't help but notice the heatsink for the tecs was way to small for their heat output + a decent amount of thermal energy from my gpus.

initially I was just going to take the tecs off and attach them to separate heat-sinks but I lost my screw drivers so just sold it  .

But I'm thinking Tower CPU coolers, very high power tecs and decent water blocks : ].

( think a series of 5-6 tower heat-sinks all lined up ontop of a case all with tecs underneath them and blocks of course  )


----------



## HybridChiller (Apr 22, 2011)

the boreas chiller and freezone are decent coolers.

but they didn't put enough cooling paste between TEC/block TEC/heatsink and the heat didn't get transferred so good.
I changed for better tec's ,little bit heavier, artic ceramique paste between them,
and changed the cable wiring, so half of the TEC's run always @ 100% and the other half are temp controlled.

but for my next project i'm going to make my own TEC cooler.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2011)

this Isn't a level 10 it's an Level 1000000 this is the sickest mod of anything I've seen in 20yrs you sir are an MOD GOD


----------



## HybridChiller (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks, still not finished,

waiting for Evga GTX460 2WIN's, revodriveX2 960Gb and a second mem kit.

Then there will be taking nice pics


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2011)

still wicked as f though I can't wait to see the finished machine


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> still wicked as f though I can't wait to see the finished machine



agreed. the modding community needs more people like this.


----------



## HybridChiller (May 6, 2011)

Got a new sponsor, he send me already a nice package  ;D

Thanks to Eddy of IT-Service 







Nice and good packed, and a triple sli connector also ?

There is already 1 can of Dr Pepper gone, girlfriend grabbed it !!!  





There was no Triple SLI connector in that box, but nice GOODY's !!!!  






Directly also cleaned the Pc room, and make the desk clear of any garbage and screws :






The second mem kit of 12Gb 2000Mhz GT's got already new cooling fins of my own creation,
there are more happy now with the new ones  .






the lowest modules have a red led on them for in the dark, but gives by day a different color,
but you can be shure, they have the same red, also the flashlight extra on it.......


----------



## HybridChiller (May 7, 2011)

Got a new toy in the house, and tried to make nice pics of that 960Gb monsta and some nice pics in my case :


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2011)

looks real good Hybridchiller those OCZ revo drives are hellishly fast and I'm especially lovin those self made Flame sinks on the ram those are really hot (pun intended)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2011)

where the video cards?


----------



## HybridChiller (Jul 21, 2011)

Waiting for the Evga GTX580 Classified's, they will fit nicely in this rig.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 21, 2011)

how many of them?


----------



## HybridChiller (Jul 21, 2011)

i think 3 of them will be enough, i need also room on the SR-2 mobo for my Killer2100 card and maybe after some time an upgrade for my RevodriveX2 960Gb to RevodriveX2 model3


----------



## HybridChiller (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn-XeYLtuSg


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 27, 2011)

HybridChiller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn-XeYLtuSg



nice work! i couldn't even tell there was a slot there until you put the disk in.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jul 27, 2011)

it's a very thin slide i made, just enough room to eassy put a disk in there so my front plate was as clean as possible.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 18, 2012)

There's a new baby coming to me, a Evga GTX285 Classified 1Gb vga, just for PhysX in my rig :











then i will have all Classified stuf in it :

SR-2 Classified mobo
2x GTX580 Classified for FPS
SR-2 1200w Classified Psu
and the gtx285 Classified for PhysX


----------



## FACEoSPADES (Jan 23, 2012)

Quick question, sorry if I'm asking in the wrong spot but how do you get a sponsor? Are you soliciting for them? Thanks


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 25, 2012)

show sme stuff over the internet what you made, and if they find it nice and good, they will contact you.

soçme manufactures have on there site submit sponsor request, and then you can do that.


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 28, 2012)

Last stuf making for vga's, making 5 more of these, cut them on lenght, other side also connectors,
isolate them, make them black :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 29, 2012)

like this the connectors will be :






each vga 2 connectors,  but behind each pair there are 3x 12v rails.
So vga's will get enough power 
(and made shure the cables are not to tin for that power transfer)






only those bars need to come at the same hight as the connectors on vga's, so need some curves to get that
(don't mind the dust lol) :


----------



## HybridChiller (Jan 30, 2012)

gtx580 Classified backplates are in the house, the gpu's getting spoiled:






hhhmmm sexy :


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2012)

things are really starting to take shape and look good


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 6, 2012)

update, first is allmost finished, need some detail work done, and made black, but it works like a sharm and no cables there anymore :


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks good.. The late MKmods would do that with his GPU's... I all ways wanted to get it done, but it was all ways a "secert" that he wanted me to figure out... Wish I spent the time doing so..


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 6, 2012)

I never saw this mod in other build...... Or didn't find it


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 6, 2012)

wow 2nd place for that! its just amazing, now i wonder what 1st place was


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

HybridChiller said:


> MKmods ????
> 
> I never saw this mod in other build......



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1637145&postcount=1396

There is a certain build he did it on But most of his photobucket stuff is out of "use" do to his death...


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 6, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> wow 2nd place for that! its just amazing, now i wonder what 1st place was



2th place because case was not finished then lol.
Other contests i had 1th place



Cold Storm said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1637145&postcount=1396
> 
> There is a certain build he did it on But most of his photobucket stuff is out of "use" do to his death...



to bad, he was a good one


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

HybridChiller said:


> 2th place because case was not finished then lol.
> Other contests i had 1th place
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142451&highlight=MKmods


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 10, 2012)

Little update : Next copper bars are bended the same and almost on the good lenght, and 2 PciE connectors are almost ready to :


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Small update :


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking real good. Now, are you going to keep them "copper"? Or, spray some red/black on it since they are now done?


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 11, 2012)

black they will be, they are not finished yet


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 11, 2012)

I dunno I would rather you did one Red and one Black to denote + and - just to stick with the black/red theme you have going on


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 15, 2012)

little update, needs some finishing off, thirth vga adding for PhysX, bodem plate placing in, and remove dust :


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 15, 2012)

Those power rails look great and it's ingenious to boot!


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 24, 2012)

some pics of extra PhysX vga that arrived,

some adjustment on fan, fan did make noise above 80%, fixed
New cooling paste on GPU = Evga Frostbite, fixed
New thermal pads better conductivity, fixed
Cleaned out, fixed


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2012)

Really loving this build   You have put so much into it, I can't wait to see the end results


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2012)

What did you do to fix the fan noise?


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 24, 2012)

dialectric grease for bearing and where the back of the fan hit the heatsink with vidration put some armaflex of 2mm


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 24, 2012)

very, very nice looking pics there


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 25, 2012)

some small adjustments in rig,
so really everything is how i whant it :

this res comes in place of the top Coolit pump,
and the one under it will be changed by a koolance PMP-400 :

Bitspower Z-Multi 40mm Water Tank - Ice Red





also will ad a fan red led in bottom plate for some extra air for vga's.
ad some small red smoke acryl plates for finishing overal look when case is open to hide cables.

And then it's really finished like i whant it !


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 5, 2012)

Removed the two Coolit pumps and replaced them with :

Swiftech MCP355
Aquacomputer top
koolance heatsink
Bitspower Z-multi red 40mm res

Temps are little lower now, higher flow.

Just need to make a nice mounting for the pump res combo (strapped for now) ,
make a fan in the bottom and finishing some stuff of cables and red acyl.


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking extremely awesome 

What will you be using the rig for??


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 6, 2012)

24/7 use, gaming BF3, sometimes run a benchmark or so.


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see the results 

What sort of speeds are you hoping to hit for 24/7 usage etc?


----------



## HybridChiller (Mar 6, 2012)

it always runs @ 4Ghz 16treads with 2x 6gb triple channel.

3Dmark11 i have 13850.


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice   I never found 3D Mark 11 all that great for benching with... I thought even Vantage or more so Heaven 2.1 or 2.5 to give better results and the Heaven tests are much nicer to look at!!


----------



## trickson (Mar 6, 2012)

HybridChiller said:


> Removed the two Coolit pumps and replaced them with :
> 
> Swiftech MCP355
> Aquacomputer top
> ...




WOW! That is the best cooling setup I have ever seen! 
You are a cooling GOD!


----------

